# You Want To Talk Large Format...?



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I just saw this on the bay... Un-B-f'ing-lievable...:

How About a 20" X 24"??

I thought I would share. If I had $11K laying around with nothing to do with it - this would be sitting in my living room!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"The camera, lens and tripod probably weighs over 100 lbs. "

Me want!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The name of that camera would lead you to believe it was used for taking pictures for Swedish men's magazines.









Many years ago, I saw a programme on TV about a photographer who was going blind. He was using a 36" x something format camera, in an effort to keep working as long as he could.

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

It says he also made one that was a 40" x 60" ! !

Qawd... can you imagine??!!

I want one so bad!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> It says he also made one that was a 40" x 60" ! !
> 
> Qawd... can you imagine??!!
> 
> I want one so bad!


You'd need a three story building for an enlarger. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > It says he also made one that was a 40" x 60" ! !
> ...


But think of the contacts!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

chris l said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


Yes, contacts were/are the only option, but CC and contrast filters must be a pain in the ar$e.

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

All that above... who cares?? Itsa 20 x 24!!

Yes..., contact prints of 1:1 in 20 x 24!!!!!

Did I mention this was 20" x 24"??


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> All that above... who cares?? Itsa 20 x 24!!
> 
> Yes..., contact prints of 1:1 in 20 x 24!!!!!
> 
> Did I mention this was 20" x 24"??


The three story enlarger was a bit of whimsy. However, the comments about filtering are serious, it's not as simple as loading up filters into an enlarger.

BTW... The standard large poster size of 24" x 36" looks much more awesome on the wall. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like you would need a bit of an enlargement or just find the 40 x 60 and do a contact print with a lot of creative cropping...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Looks like you would need a bit of an enlargement or just find the 40 x 60 and do a contact print with a lot of creative cropping...


That's the wonderful thing about giant view cameras, you do all of the "cropping" on the back of the camera before the film slide ever gets inserted. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

didn't it evolve into the first x-ray machine


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

You might find it difficult to get a wide choice of film stock these days....


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

would love to try a bit of large format photography, but maybe at a more reasonable price !


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

med said:


> would love to try a bit of large format photography, but maybe at a more reasonable price !


C'mon... Step Up - sell a couple of watches!

Edit: I just noticed - is that a dead body in the bed behind it... just for scale??


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> med said:
> 
> 
> > would love to try a bit of large format photography, but maybe at a more reasonable price !
> ...


Think i'd need to sell a bit more than a couple ,lol. What are kidneys going for these days ?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

med said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > med said:
> ...


Hey Med... you could be the model in the background!


----------

